# 1984 300zx will an 87 gear box go in it???



## Cornelius (Mar 7, 2005)

hi guys will a 1987 turbo gear box go into my 1984 300??


----------



## zx300 (Oct 8, 2004)

i think.. yes you can


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Z31.com has all the info on that swap that you need. In short, yes it will. You will also need the appropriate driveshaft.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yes it will. You need the driveshaft.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Is there an echo in here? :crazy:


----------



## RandomGuy (Mar 2, 2005)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Is there an echo in here? :crazy:


lol! , haha


----------

